# need good price on 243 for my son



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

MY SON HAS $190.00 AFTER CHRISTMAS FROM ALL THE FAMILY AND IS LOOKIN AT THE 243 AT ACADEMY FOR $200 plus tax comes with 243 youth model with scope sounds like a good deal but thought i would post this for him to see whats out there next gun show in pensacola is in feb. money is burning a hole in his pocket and rut is coming up any deer rifles around this caliber will be considered (30-30) 308 thanks (FAR SHOT)

*I need a good price.......he wants 2 kill his 1st before huntin seasons over please call 529-3378*


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

My 10 yr old daughter uses one of those Rossi 243's from Academy. It's a great starter gun and alot more accurate than I expected it to be. If I remember correctly, it either came with or you can get a 22 and 410 barrel for it also.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I agree the Rossi is gonna be your best bet, You can get the 2 barrel set in .223 or .243 and .410 or 20 ga. You can also the a 3 barrel set which includes 1 of each plus a .22 barrel.Dont waste your time at the gun show, ever since this Obama deal prices at the gun show have went through the roof and if your not buying ammo or AR's its pretty much useless. And if you want long range 30-30 is not the way to go. .308 would be and for a kid its hard to beat 7mm-08, awesome round and can be used for pretty much any kind of hunting around here.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *brnbser (12/30/2008)*My 10 yr old daughter uses one of those Rossi 243's from Academy. It's a great starter gun and alot more accurate than I expected it to be. If I remember correctly, it either came with or you can get a 22 and 410 barrel for it also.


I like the the H&R/NEF guns much better (I think Academt sell them also).........


----------



## Helmsy (Oct 2, 2007)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE INFO I DID NOT THINK ABOUT THE PRICES OF GUNS GOING UP AT GUN SHOW. WELL HAVE TO TRY ACADEMY.:usaflag


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

At the risk of some fallout,

*Please go to OutCast, and talk to one of the guys there before you purchase whatever you buy. Our local economy is very important and the local independent businesses need our support. Not to mention, it is hard to get true experienced advise at almost all chain stores. When you talk to one of the guys at OutCast or most other locally owned outdoor stores you get advise from someone that is out there doing what you do or what you are wanting to do, and very willing to share their experiences and will be far more helpful than any chain store employee. I have learned a ton from the guys that work at OutCast and other local stores as well.*

*Please givethe local guysa chance to earn your business, and keep you money local. *


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I would also look at a 7mm:08 as well.

But, Please give the local guys a chance.


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

bought the boys deer guns for xmas last year (at outcast), both were the base model remington 700. micha (then 11) got the youth .243. it has a syn stock and came with a decent scope included. he killed an 8 point last year (2nd place in the outcast big buck), and killed a big bodied 8 this year hunting with jamie over in LA (he's in second place over there with that buck). the .243 is a great bore for the youth, and for most of the hunting in our area--hunting over feeders or food plots, with shots up to 100 yds or so. the .243 does not have the knock down power of larger loads, but for a youth, the 'fear factor' is a huge thing to consider.a large bore might put an unwanted level of intimidation in a kid. i know that was micha's case. (took a year to get him to shoot the 20gage, now he's apparently a helluva wingshooter). i mentioned the remington 700 model in .243 for the price as well. i bought the guns at outcast, they matched academys sale price and i am pretty sure, out the door, each gun was well under 350--including tax and registration fees (i want to say they were under 300 before t/t/t). i know its more that the 190 he has, but with a few extra bucks, he could have a firearm that he could use for a lifetime and beyond.

cheers.

drew


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would definately look at the 7mm-08. When my son (who is now 19) turned 9, I bought him a Remington Model 7 youth in 7mm-08. He killed his first buck ( a 6 pt) at 165 yards with it.

It's a great round.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have to agree with alot of the things stated above.....

my 10 yr old daughter shoots her youth 243 (bought it for her 9th b-day)and my 12 yr old daughter shoots a Browning Micro Hunter 7mm-08 (got it for Christmas when she was 10). Both are extremely good calibers........give Outcast a shot, they'll do you right on a good gun.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (12/30/2008)*I would have to agree with alot of the things stated above.....
> 
> my 10 yr old daughter shoots her youth 243 (bought it for her 9th b-day)and my 12 yr old daughter shoots a Browning Micro Hunter 7mm-08 (got it for Christmas when she was 10). Both are extremely good calibers........give Outcast a shot, they'll do you right on a good gun.


*x2*

*Remember to post what you decide. *


----------

